# Snake in my weep hole



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

My wife says get it out, I say let it be (you could go so many directions with this ). 
Help me out winning this argument.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Chances are it will come out on it's own. If you chase it, it will retreat, behind your brick.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Free rat patrol.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ever see "Snakes on a Plane"?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Non venomous. He won't bother anyone as long as he isn't messed with. Good rodent catcher.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Tell your wife that weep hole comes out in the roof a/c vent closest to her side of the bed. She will give you the tools to get it out!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL... Ive had them in there before... they leave when it warms up a little more.. little garter snakes. The wife never knew about them....


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It'll keep the airspace free of mice, lizards, cockroaches & such.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Great pest control


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> It'll keep the airspace free of mice, lizards, cockroaches & such.


Serious question. Do they go outside to go #1 & #2 ??????


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

kanaka said:


> Serious question. Do they go outside to go #1 & #2 ??????


Only once they are house trained


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, let ot be.....or spend a bunch of $$$ ripping the wall apart to "possibly" finding him....


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

if he is there then there is food around. time to up your bug and rodent control.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Well first, there will be no deconstruction of anything for a single litte snake. 
The kids have had fun watching for him and I don't mind him being there. There's been no sign of any rodents or pests so I'm guessing he'll probably be moving along pretty soon anyhow.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Serious question. Do they go outside to go #1 & #2 ??????


Serious answer, most times. Their urine is very high in ammonia and they don't like the smell. That's what the "snake B gone" stuff is made of.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope he doesnt get to full in there, lol. If so will be in the attic to get out


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

spray clorax cleanup in he will leave


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I don’t know about y’all, but i would burn the ENTIRE house down.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Had one in the weep hole near the front of our house that used to torment our daughter when she'd come home from school and try to go in the house. I guess it eventually came out and I stuffed all the weep holes with aluminum screen mesh. Also has bees going in/out of them and didn't want a big bee hive developing in there.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Had them living there in our old house having babies and everything, they are always welcome


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

She'll be bringing the 567844 babies she had in there out soon.


----------

